# Tandems at Interbike



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Photos shamelessly heisted from BoSoxYacht at that other bike site....


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

That Calfee is quite possibly the ugliest thing I've ever seen. I fully expect to see the Professor and Mary-Ann riding that thing with coconut helmets.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> That Calfee is quite possibly the ugliest thing I've ever seen. I fully expect to see the Professor and Mary-Ann riding that thing with coconut helmets.


I am pretty sold on the long term need for a lateral tube except for the smallest and lightest of teams.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

MB1 said:


> I am pretty sold on the long term need for a lateral tube except for the smallest and lightest of teams.


I want the green CoMo. I'll just chop off a leg to meet the weight requirement.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I am pretty sold on the long term need for a lateral tube except for the smallest and lightest of teams.


That is because you are thinking traditionally. Consider the fact that composites can be engineered to put strength, flexibility, rigidity in specific areas that could make the need for a lateral tube unnecessary.

Think of the possibilities. Co-Motion only does aluminum and steel, and you can only do so much within the confines of its material properties, and the shapes possible with tubing. Co-Motion also doesn't use hydro-forming, as far as I know, so they are restricted in how they can shape a tube both externally and internally.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

A few more stolen shots:


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i do like the idea of running a belt there.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

buck-50 said:


> That Calfee is quite possibly the ugliest thing I've ever seen.


You're right - needs bamboo handlebars.
Seriously - sleek is a favorable characteristic and not an attribute of bamboo.

Craig C. could have gone to work making CF bikes for one of the bigger players many years ago, not his thing. I saw one of his first carbon tandems in 1999, it was his personal rig - sweet, and around 30 lbs, street ready.


----------

